# Dear Diary...



## dellzeqq (15 Mar 2009)

a diary at the head of the informal rides page would allow people to look up rides by date. As the number of CC rides increases some rides will slip off the first page before they are ridden, if you see what I mean. An updated sticky showing rides in date order might be of assistance. This could be maintained on a rotating basis, or be editable by the mods. Rides organisers could pm Admin in the event of a ride not being picked up by the mods. Clever people might put links in to the diary list.


----------



## Yorkshireman (15 Mar 2009)

Calendar ?
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/calendar.php


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Mar 2009)

well, fair enough, but it's all bits of this and bits of that....


----------



## Shaun (15 Mar 2009)

I've created a CC Rides Calendar.

Click Calendar on the top navigation window, then scroll to the bottom of the default calendar and use the drop-down to select the CC Rides Calendar.

CC Rides Calendar

I'll also add a link to it with a sticky on the CC Rides forum.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Krypton (16 Mar 2009)

That's a good idea.

People on here dont hang about do they, theres some ride's on it already.


----------

